# [SOLVED] Problems with Verizon Wireless USB551L?



## River Wader

I just spent a month fussing and fuming with Verizon Wireless about connecting to its broadband with its 3G-4G modems. Substitutions suggested by VW tech and other staff took me through four different modems. Finally, I was able to connect a USB551L modem with my laptop, which simply accepted it. But not my desktop.

The only time VW's software--VZAccessManager--would connect my desktop to the modem came if I uninstalled AccessManager and then reinstalled it and followed its directions for discovering and handling the USB551L. Instructions included not connecting the modem to a USB port until told to. Them modem connected!

But not the next time I tried to connect. 

Finally I had a great idea: Never connect the modem to a USB port until AccessManager says the modem is not installed.

Bingo! I run AccessManager. The modem is disconnected. AccessManager says the modem is not connected. I connect. I wait. AccessManager detects the modem. I click Connect. And the USB551L connects--every time.

I pass this on in hopes it helps those suffering the same frustrations I did and ask my question out of curiosity about how many on this forum are failing to connect VW modems to VW's wireless web via AccessManager.


----------



## n8af

*Re: Problems with Verizon Wireless USB551L?*

Hey River_Wader,

I used to work for Verizon as a technician a few years ago. I remember working with customers having issues with this particular problem. Normally we would give instructions to wait until the VZ access manager askes you to connect the modem. 

What happens is when you connect the device via usb port, Windows in its infinate wisdom picks it up and starts installing default drivers for the device. Most of the time it isn't an issue, but in some cases when VZ access manager isnt't ran first, windows hijacks the usb hardware installation:4-thatsba. By waiting until it says "modem not installed." it allows VZ access manager to "manage" the installation of the USB device instead of Windows.

Thanks for the info, hopefully others can find resolve from your troubleshooting!


----------



## River Wader

*[SOLVED] Solved How to Connect Verizon Wireless' USB551L Modem*

After nearly a month of trying to get Verizon Wireless' AccesssManager to connect a USB551L modem to my desktop, a flash solved the problem, for me at least.

I had only been able to connect the modem on my desktop to VW Broadband once--by uninstalling AccesssManager, then reinstalling it. That process calls for the modem to be disconnected from the computer until AccessManager asks for it to be plugged in. I did that and the modem connected once. But AccessManager thereafter could not complete a connection.

Here is what my flash told me to try, and it works. Disconnect the modem from the computer. Start AccessManager. When it shows that no device is connected to the computer, connect the modem to a USB port. Bingo! AccessManager after a moment recognizes it and shortly asks one to Connect. I click on Connect. AccessManager initializes and then connects the modem. 

I have tried to impart this information to VW Help. No one at VW Help ever offered this simple solution. But I cannot find a way to post this info on VW to the many owners of the the same modem who complain there and elsewhere about being unable to get that modem to connect.


----------



## Amazon13_2007

I have had problems with this new modem also but they've been resolved. This one has GPS in it and it pretty much watches everything that you do on your computer with the modem.This one collects information about the computer it's connected to and saves that information, it list it all in the modems about information box. I made the mistake of connecting it to another of my computers running XP and was never able to get connected because this modem collects information on each device that you use and saves it when you log-on. Their support wasn't able to get me connected on the XP computer either. Therefore I'm using it on my main computer that's running Vista. It took me three and a half years to get to this point without connection problems, I'm thankful and hope that this modem continues to function as it has been over the last week!


----------

